

Ask HN: Should a established biz consider applying for YC? - antonioevans

I've been asked by a few colleagues who are still slightly bouncing around in their Startups if they should apply for YC, Techstars, aka incubator.   A few have healthy startup revenues, they have offshore "staff" but have run their biz like "lifestyle businesses".  The words they keep telling me is "I want to create a sustainable model".   Would you advise them to apply or should they go another route?
======
pg
Depends what their goals for growth are. What defines a startup is its target
growth rate. If they want to grow as fast as successful startups do, then we
could probably help them.

